# (LoK) Asami Sato vs Sakura Haruno vs (DC) Black Canary



## Am0n (May 26, 2014)

Asami Sato:

The prissy elegant rich girl
Pros: Classy, rich, attractive, nice, can drive cars, and can fight.
*VS*
Sakura Haruno:

Pros: Exotic natural pink hair, super strong, is a ninja, and can heal boo boos.
*VS*
Black Canary:

Pros: Can scream hella loud, is blonde, fights on par with batgirl, attractive, flirty, and can be naughty at times.

Round 1: Whos the most attractive?
Round 2: Who would you date?
Round 3: Who would win in a mud wrestling match?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

One of them isn't even in the same league, here.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2014)

like black canary's martial arts mastery is going to matter against a legit superhuman who can punch through bedrock or a peak human who can throw lightning (soz i thought this was azula)

she's done


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> like black canary's martial arts mastery is going to matter against a legit superhuman who can punch through bedrock or a peak human who can throw lightning
> 
> she's done




Its not that kind of thread.
This a beauty contest.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2014)

oh? well, those are banned


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

In any case why would you use Sakura of all people if it is one?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2014)

Sakura being a candidate. 
Where is mine 
*Spoiler*: __ 



any nardo's girls


?


----------



## Linkofone (May 26, 2014)

Would have been better if the 2nd candidate was Felicia Hardy (Black Cat) instead of Sakura.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

He does if that's what you're into


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He does if that's what you're into


----------



## AgentAAA (May 26, 2014)

r
really?
I'm the first one to go for this joke?
Alright, fair enough.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ends in Sex.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Except for Sakura


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

^ AAA is right.


----------



## XImpossibruX (May 30, 2014)

1. Black Canary easily. 

2. Date: Asami. Shown to be a great girlfriend, except Mako is a bastard.

2. Black Canary


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (May 30, 2014)

I can't even find fan art of Sakura that even looks close to as good as those two look.  Asami wins though.


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

Also isn't this more opinionated?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 30, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Also isn't this more opinionated?



Yes it is.

Unless you chose Sakura, which would mean you have no taste and don't deserve to have an opinion.


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

You speak the truth.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 30, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Unless you chose Sakura, which would mean you have no taste and don't deserve to have an opinion.


The word of truth deserves a rep.


----------



## Am0n (May 30, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In any case why would you use Sakura of all people if it is one?


Idk, tbh these were random characters off the top of my head.


----------

